# Earth's Magnetic Fields in decline?



## Brian G Turner (Jan 4, 2004)

An interesting article at the BBC, covering the issue of the earth's habit of reversing polarity. 

A still inexplicable phenomenon, it would be interesting to note whether there are any real dangers we face as a civilisation in the event of a complete switch of the Earth's magnetic field:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/3359555.stm


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 4, 2004)

Actually, to add to this, the Chinese and European space authorities just launched a joint space mission to fully evaluate and exmaine the Earth's Magnetic field - here's the story of it:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/3351407.stm

excerpt:



> *China and the European Union have launched a space mission to study the Earth's magnetic fields. *
> 
> 
> The Double Star mission - which involves two spacecraft - is the first joint project between China and the European Space Agency.
> ...


----------



## Allyn (Jan 6, 2004)

I heard about this, in greater detail, a week or 2 back.

From what I remember, if the poles were to switch it wouldn't affect us much, some tracking systems would probably have issues, but that's it.  One other thing it could do is increase our exposure to radiation (or something like that) from the sun while our magnetic field is low.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 6, 2004)

I guess maybe it's a Y2K tbhing, but I've always worried how a switch would affect telecommunications. I've often wondered how seriously the issue would affect satellites. But, hopefully, there will be no need to panic...


----------

